# Tokyo Ghoul vs Terra Formars



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2014)

Scenario 1: Aogiri vs Terra Formars

Scenario 2: CCG vs Bugs3 

Scenario 3: Anteiku vs Bugs3

Scenario 4: Anteiku vs Terra Formars


----------



## November (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 7, 2014)

<3 ARIMA KISHOU <3



He solos the terraformars and bugs 3 combined.


----------



## JayDox (Sep 7, 2014)

Haven't seen or read TG. Feats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 7, 2014)

JayDox said:


> Haven't seen or read TG. Feats?


Anime has bullet timing and wall-small building level
Not sure about manga feats but as far as i've seen cockroaches are just street levels and subsonic.


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 7, 2014)

^ you should watch the anime then read the manga from the beginning.

C/B class ghouls - can't be harmed by conventional knives and guns, are about building level with their kagune , have low regen and their speed and strength are about a dozen times better than a grown man.

It's just power scaling from there cause there really isn't that much attention to feats.
A higher class can beat dozens of the lower class.

A class -  5 times > B class.
S class - 10 times > A class.
SS class - 10 times > S class.
SSS class - 10 times > SS class.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2014)

Captain Davis solos for being manlier than the entirety of TG's cast


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 7, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> ^ you should watch the anime then read the manga from the beginning.
> 
> C/B class ghouls - can't be harmed by conventional knives and guns, are about building level with their kagune , have low regen and their speed and strength are about a dozen times better than a grown man.
> 
> ...


I do watch the anime and am intending to read the manga,  ty for the reccomendation anyway.
building level shouldn't be impossible but is definitely not a usual thing to see there )
This class thing states SSS class means solid town level


----------



## Mori Wukong (Sep 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I do watch the anime and am intending to watch the manga





> watch manga.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 7, 2014)

Mori Wukong said:


> > watch manga.


Autocorrection messed the text and I typed the rest wrong


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 7, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> ^ you should watch the anime then read the manga from the beginning.
> 
> C/B class ghouls - can't be harmed by conventional knives and guns, are about building level with their kagune , have low regen and their speed and strength are about a dozen times better than a grown man.
> 
> ...



Thats not how it works. Beating 10 people doesnt make you 10 times stronger than them. You'd only have to be 1.5-2 times stronger


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Sep 7, 2014)

Here's a solid TG speed feat. 





Eto blitz across a decent size room ripping out Banjou's ribs without him even realizing what happened.


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I do watch the anime and am intending to read the manga,  ty for the reccomendation anyway.
> building level shouldn't be impossible but is definitely not a usual thing to see there )
> This class thing states SSS class means solid town level


In potency not aoe.

Types of Kagune




Zhen Chan said:


> Thats not how it works. Beating 10 people doesnt make you 10 times stronger than them. You'd only have to be 1.5-2 times stronger


If I was 2 times stronger than any human I'd still lose if 4 or more ganged up on me 
Oh and they beat dozens of the lower class casually.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 8, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> If I was 2 times stronger than any human I'd still lose if 4 or more ganged up on me



That says more about your lack of fighting skills than anything else :sanji


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 8, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> In potency not aoe.


Mind you show me the statement ? 


> Types of Kagune


interesting .


> If I was 2 times stronger than any human I'd still lose if 4 or more ganged up on me
> Oh and they beat dozens of the lower class casually.


Well , A bear can arguably kill dozens of humans having only 5x of our strenght.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Well , A bear can arguably kill dozens of humans having only 5x of our strenght.



inb4 Takamura


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Mind you show me the statement ?
> 
> Well , A bear can arguably kill dozens of humans having only 5x of our strenght.


Powerscaling like every other series, most notably DBZ 

But that's a different species, 4 or 6 bears should beat a super bear


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 8, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> Powerscaling like every other series, most notably DBZ
> 
> But that's a different species, 4 or 6 bears should beat a super bear


First of all ,i'm afraid you are :
>misunderstanding powerscalling.
> misunderstanding the use of dc multipliers.
second , your example isn't by any means correct as Dbz powerscalling , despite working via pl ,  uses the "unquantifiable above" logic even on the anime/manga by itself (aka: frieza shitting on 5 folks who had pretty much half of his "pl") multipliers does not correlate with neither dc nor speed.(except on the very especific case of kaioken)
Is there any statement saying "S types have 10 times the strenght of A types"?


----------



## JesusBaby (Sep 8, 2014)

Even if Frieza didn't have 10 times their power level, he was still more than 10 times more powerful.

There are no statements just common sense, a blood lusted S class gets casually destroyed by a low SS class casually.

On topic - as of chapter 142, Arima solos  dude is a beast.


----------

